# Karpfen entschlammen ???



## Chris281 (21. Mai 2007)

Guden.
Ich hab folgendes problem. Ich hab mehrere Karpfen von 3-5 Pfund bei einem Kumpel im Weiher gefangen. Wir haben sie nun in ein Becken gesetzt un wollen das sie sich entschlammen oda wie das heißt damit sie net so komisch schmecken un riechen. Wie lange sollten wir sie den dort drin lassen ???

Chris


----------



## addicted (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Karpfen entschlammen ???*

Dich sollte man auch mal "entschlammen". In ner Gummizelle ohne Wasser und Brot.


----------



## Re-FLeX (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Karpfen entschlammen ???*

kauf dia fische beim händler und schmeiß die carps wieder rein


----------



## J-son (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Karpfen entschlammen ???*

Jungs,

Eure Antworten in allen Ehren, aber wie wäre es mit etwas mehr Info?
Das man Karpfen "wässern" muss, ist ein weit verbreiteter Irrglaube in der Bevölkerung und Eure Posts tragen keinesfalls dazu bei, diese Märchen als solche zu entlarven.

Nix für ungut:
J@Y


----------



## yamo (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Karpfen entschlammen ???*

Moin,
wenn ich einen Karpfen mitnehme, töte ich ihn gleich am Wasser. Und dann wird er gegessen, egal wie er schmeckt. Hältern ist verboten (natürlich nicht für Berufsfischer ) und ich persönlich würde es auch nicht übers Herz bringen, einen gehälterten Karpfen abzustechen... Daher auch keine Tipps dazu.
Aber man kann den moorigen Geschmack sehr mildern, indem man den filetierten Karpfen in Zitronensäure und einem guten Schuß Balsamicoessig für ca. 2 Stunden ziehen läßt. Vorher gut mit Salz,Pfeffer und Knoblauch aus der Mühle würzen. 
Dann kurz in Mehl wenden und in Butter braten.
Kommt sehr gut.

Gruß Micha


----------



## meckpomm (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Karpfen entschlammen ???*

Moin

Also meine Oma versucht auch immer wieder Karpfen zu entschlammen, manchmal bis zu 2 Tage in klaren Wasser. Leider wirkt es nicht wirklich. Deshalb soll ihr keine Fische mehr aus derartigen Gewässern bringen. Anderen hingegen ist das hingegen egal. Ein Fischer hat mir mal erzählt, dass es mindestens 14 Tage dauert bis die Fische den Geschmack halbwegs verändert haben. Allerdings müsste man den Fisch dann auch irgendwie durchfüttern...

MfG Rene

PS: an alle die, die jetzt wieder eine Zurücksetzdiskussion vom Zaun brechen wollen: Es geht hier ausdrücklich um Fische zum Verzehr... Also lasst es lieber sein.


----------



## Chris281 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Karpfen entschlammen ???*

Also vielen dank an die hilfreichen Tips. An die andren will ich nur sagen das zu viele große Carps darin sitzen un welche raus müssen. Also fragt vllt lieba mal bevor ihr solche Kommentare abgebt.


Chris


----------



## bennie (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Karpfen entschlammen ???*

Sag du das lieber bevor Fragen aufkommen und schreib endlich mal richtiges Deutsch bitte. Je mehr du an Infos gibst desto bessere Antworten wirst du bekommen.

lieba, oda, carps... auf diese Gangstersprache kann man wirklich verzichten.


----------



## meckpomm (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Karpfen entschlammen ???*

Moin

Naja, dann sollte man dann aber auch mit einem guten Beispiel voran gehen! Stimmt's Bennie. :vik:Es gibt einen Threat von dir mit dem Zeitstempel heute, 15:50. "Haste" würd man besser mit "hast du" ausdrücken. Ausserdem die reinste Prosa ist dein Posting auch nicht... Zudem fehlen dir Begrüßungs- und Verabschiedungsfloskeln. 
Auch befinden wir uns hier nicht in der Deutschstunde. Gansta-Sprache versteh sogar ich.

Mfg Rene


----------



## bennie (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Karpfen entschlammen ???*

Verstehen - verzichten.


Ontopic: Töte die Karpfen. Dem Geschmack kannst du anders auf den Grund gehen als die Tiere tagelang zu quälen ... such lieber mal in der Rezepteecke nach geeigneten Lösungsansätzen.


----------



## Chris281 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Karpfen entschlammen ???*

Ja ok. Das werde ich dann mal machen. Aber als Ganster-Sprache sehe ich das nich.(Ansichtssache). Aber dann wird man sich halt demächst mal überlegen was und ob man überhaupt noch was hier schreibt.


Gruß Chris


----------



## abax (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Karpfen entschlammen ???*

Hi

keiner will dir vorschreiben wie du schreibst...aber es liest sich wirklich bescheiden.

Letztendlich möchtest du doch vernünftige Antworten haben also trage auch du dazu bei das du welche bekommst. Das ist wohl nicht zuviel verlangt ansonsten wirst du wohl auf die Tips deiner Oma zurückgreifen müssen.
Gruß
Abax


----------



## Tomalion (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Karpfen entschlammen ???*

Mir wurde zu der Frage im Angelheim nur gesagt, das das nicht geht, da der Fisch ja schon sein ganzes Leben (vieleicht auch nicht ganz) in dem schlammigen See lebt und das "wässern" somit dann nichts bringt.
Ich habs selber noch nie probiert, da ich keinen Karpfen mag.


----------



## Gunnar. (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Karpfen entschlammen ???*

Fische zu wässern um den Modergeschmack weg zu bekommen?? Das klappt. Allerdings sollte man das den Fisch 2-3 Tage im sauberen O²-haltigen Wasser hältern.Ne Regentonne bringt da nicht viel.
Mitlerweile verzichte ich aber Fische aus einem Gewässer zu entnehmen wenn ich weis das diese nach Moder schmecken.


----------



## Carp4Fun (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Karpfen entschlammen ???*



bennie schrieb:


> ...such lieber mal in der Rezepteecke nach geeigneten Lösungsansätzen.


-Die Fische einfach so lange würzen bis sie nicht mehr nach Karpfen schmecken!:m Ne, mal ehrlich: Ein kurzfristiges Hältern wird wahrscheinlich herzlich wenig bringen. In einer mir bekannten Teichwirtschaft werden die Karpfen -wie Rene auch schon schrieb- deutlich länger in separaten Durchlaufbecken gehältert, ehe sie ihren Moddergeschmack verlieren. Für den normalen Angler wohl allein schon wegen diverser Vorschriften kaum zu empfehlen und m.E. auch keine schöne Sache...#h


----------



## bennie (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Karpfen entschlammen ???*



yamo schrieb:


> Aber man kann den moorigen Geschmack sehr mildern, indem man den filetierten Karpfen in Zitronensäure und einem guten Schuß Balsamicoessig für ca. 2 Stunden ziehen läßt. Vorher gut mit Salz,Pfeffer und Knoblauch aus der Mühle würzen.
> Dann kurz in Mehl wenden und in Butter braten.
> Kommt sehr gut.
> 
> Gruß Micha



Habe mich auf das hier berufen


----------



## Chris281 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Karpfen entschlammen ???*

Abend.

War eben mit meinem Kumpel an dem Becken und haben die Karpfen gehohlt. Nun haben wir sie in der Küche zubereitet und werden sie morgen grillen. 
Danke nochmal und sorry wegen den Missverständnissen.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Keule666 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Karpfen entschlammen ???*

Schön lecker Filets rausschneiden und die dann räuchern ist auch ein guter tipp.




Eure Keule


----------



## Fishmaster (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Karpfen entschlammen ???*



Chris281 schrieb:


> Abend.
> 
> War eben mit meinem Kumpel an dem Becken und haben die Karpfen gehohlt. Nun haben wir sie ......
> 
> ...


----------



## Keule666 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Karpfen entschlammen ???*

@ Fishmaster   Der Fisch ist auch zum essen da.

Meine Meinung: "Völlig Legitim!"




Eure Keule


----------



## Fishmaster (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Karpfen entschlammen ???*

Ligitim schon...Spricht ja auch nichts gegen einen Verzehr.Der Karpfen ist ja nunmal ein Speisefisch.
Aber über einen Satz wie: Wir haben uns nun doch dazu entschloßen die Karpfen wieder frei zu lassen..Hätt ich mich auch gefreut! 
MFG...Marco...


----------



## Keule666 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Karpfen entschlammen ???*

Mensch Marco mit 33 Jahren hast doch bestimmt schon was schlimmeres Erlebt, oder? 





Eure Keule


----------



## Fishmaster (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Karpfen entschlammen ???*

Mensch Micha...
Mit 14 müstest du doch nun auch schon wissen das die Hoffnung immer zuletzt Stirbt!
Aber ich hoffe den Jungs schmeckts!

MFG...Marco


----------



## hansteiny (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Karpfen entschlammen ???*

gude,
was für eine antwort von ADDICTED(wohl grossmeister)!!!!!!!
war doch eine normale frage von chris281.
man sollte karpfen die nach schlamm oder moder schmecken besser wässern(das sagt dir jeder gute koch)ist aber sehr aufwendig.also am besten catch&releas.
alles gude


----------



## BigEasy4653 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Karpfen entschlammen ???*

#hHallo Leute,


da ich nicht nur Angler sondern auch Teichwirt bin kann ich das mit dem Modergeschmak etwas erklären.

Man kann Fische egal ob Karpfen oder andere grundsätzlich schon wässern und es bringt auch was.
Allerdings sollte man das immer in kaltem klarem Sauerstoff reichem Wasser machen wenn man den Fisch schon am nächtem Tag Essen will.

Besser ist wenn man den Fisch gleich in einem Weiher mit Lehmboden ohne Baumbewuchs fängt oder 2 Wochen bis 5 Monate nochmals in so einem Gewässer schwimmen lassen kann. (zB. In eigenem Weiher) 
Bild 1 Zeig die Wasserfarbe eines solchen Gewässers

Gewässer mit Sandboden und Baumbewuchs so wie starker Schlamm sind immer prädestiniert für modernde Fische. Gewässerfarbe dungelbraun bis Rotbraun

Kann man beim Karpfen sehr gut an der Farbe seiner Bauchhaut erkennen. Bild 2 Karpfen aus Lehmbodengewässer (Sehr helle Haut) Bild 3 Karpfen aus sehr Schlamhaltigemgewässer. (Stark gelber Bauch) 


Bei Fragen;+ stehe ich gerne noch zur Verfügung

Gruß

Torsten


----------



## Keule666 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Karpfen entschlammen ???*

@ Fischmaster Ja, ja die JUgend von heute.:q:q:q



Eure Keule


----------



## rainerle (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Karpfen entschlammen ???*

wie bereits erwähnt, bringt das Wässern schon was, aber ist halt ne Frage der Zeit. 
Zum Hältern an und für sich:
was spricht dagegen nen Fisch für ein paar Tage in einen dafür vorgesehen Fischkasten zu geben bevor man ihn schlachtet?
Das der Karpfen da was zu fressen braucht ist Quatsch, i.d.R. kann ein Karpfen ganz gut 6 Monde ohne Futter und verliert dabei max. 20% seines Körpergewichtes (unser Fischwirt wird mir rechtgeben).


----------



## Elwood (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Karpfen entschlammen ???*



BigEasy4653 schrieb:


> #hHallo Leute,
> 
> 
> da ich nicht nur Angler sondern auch Teichwirt bin kann ich das mit dem Modergeschmak etwas erklären.
> ...


 
Also ich stimme dem absolut zu, :mhab auch einen Teich zur Karpfenhalterung. Jeder der sagt das wässern nichts bringt sollte mal einen gewässerten und nicht ge. Karpfen probieren!
Ich wässere die Karpfen immer 2-3Tage im, kalten klaren Wasser mit ner Sauerstoffpumpe. Der Karpfen braucht in dieser Zeit keine Nahrung meistens nimmt er sowieso nichts auf. 

MFG


----------



## Chris281 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Karpfen entschlammen ???*

Hey.
Ja wir hatten sie auch in einem Becken mit Sauerstoffpumpe und haben das Wasser auch gewechselt. In der freien Natur hätten wir sie wieder zurückgesetzt. Da der Weiher aber nicht groß ist und zu viele Karpfen drinn sind mussten sie rausgefangen werden. 


Gruß Chris


----------



## catch-and-release (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Karpfen entschlammen ???*

Ich sag nur:



yamo schrieb:


> und Knoblauch aus der Mühle würzen.


 
|kopfkrat


----------

